
There Have Been Some Big, Mysterious Moves in Markets Lately - prostoalex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-06/there-have-been-some-big-mysterious-moves-in-markets-lately
======
marvel_boy
Newbie here. Any thought on the reasons of these sudden change in trends?

~~~
micah94
My arm chair trader's opinion would be the Fed removing all guidance and
specifics about when they will raise interest rates.

